# When to wean??



## happy appy (Jul 7, 2013)

Anyone have the dates for the almanac to wean this years foals? I think I need to wean Zeus early. He is completely able to do the deed now and I have one mare in heat, little cheerio. He wont leave her alone, I have separated her but he is trying to be with her through the fence. She is the only mare short enough to actually connect with. He was able to complete the task once that I have seen. But then again I'm just getting back after being away for the weekend.


----------



##  (Jul 7, 2013)

Oh my goodness! How old is he now?

I don't have the almanac dates, but perhaps you could google it? I just always wean by birth dates and wait about 4 months and then wean.

Goodness -- the little Zeus is trying to live up to his name!


----------



## happy appy (Jul 7, 2013)

He is just over 2 months, May 2 he was born. The other colt has no interest in girls yet thankfully. The other 2 were born on April 12 and 18th. I might wean Zeus a little early. He is very independent of mom now, only going to her a couple times a day that I see.


----------



## chandab (Jul 7, 2013)

If you can wait til he's at least 3 months it would be better for him. Even though he's going through all the motions, he won't/shouldn't be fertile til he's like 9 months old (although, I believe some are a bit earlier than that), so he shouldn't be able to get any one pregnant, but he could certainly introduce an infection.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 8, 2013)

This is normal behaviour for most young colts, but he wont be fertile until around 9 months. I would think seriously before you decide to wean as it can be extremely stressful for babies to suddenly be separated from their Mommas, even if they dont appear to be very attached. I know people do wean early, but we never wean before 6 months regardless of behaviour (only if medical reasons apply) so please give your boy more time if you can. You will also need a weaning companion of the same age - will your other foal be old enough to wean at the same time?

Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## happy appy (Jul 8, 2013)

The other 2 foals are older then him so he will have lots id company. Well as long as he can't impregnate any mare he gets to wait. I really don't want any more babies! 2 mares I bought were in Foal, if I had of known before buying I probably wouldn't of bought then though.


----------



##  (Jul 8, 2013)

As far as fertility goes, I totally agree that the earliest they can be fertile is around 9 months -- even if they have all the logistics in place. So, he's a nuisance, no doubt, but he can not impregnant anyone at this age. So although a bother, he's safe for another half year or so. I'd wait, if I were you.


----------



## happy appy (Jul 8, 2013)

I can wait! I just didn't want Cheerio getting into foal again. I don't want her bred ever again.


----------



## Jill (Jul 8, 2013)

I think it can vary quite a bit. If all is going well, and you have the time, 6mos is a great time. 4mos is kind of standard, but if the mare is being pulled down too much, the 3mos... It's not always a one size fits all kind of deal.


----------



## chandab (Jul 8, 2013)

You might also find when he's just a tad older, the mares will have enough of his tom-foolery and put him in his place. Right now he's a baby, and they are tolerating him, it likely won't last forever.


----------



##  (Jul 8, 2013)

Yes, not to worry, he really can't fertilize anything, except the ground with manure. So, just "enjoy" the little devil!!


----------



## happy appy (Jul 8, 2013)

Lol you guys are so funny!

Lol you guys are so funny!


----------

